
Converting devices to USB Type-C [video] - alufers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-vFtiDYiIw
======
emsign
It's a great DIY channel, I really like his no thrills and friendly style of
presenting. And he has come up with some brilliant upcycling ideas.

------
Cactus2018
Great DIY video

